# I failed miserably



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay, this is for all you. I can honestly say I missed every one of the questions. Anyone else up for giving it a try and then telling your score? 

Testing for Quick, Accurate Response...

Below are four (4) questions and a bonus question. You have to answer them
instantly. You can't take your time, answer all of them immediately. OK?
And no fair looking at the answer first..

Let's find out just how clever you really are.
Ready? GO!!! (scroll down)

First Question:
You are participating in a race. You overtake the second person.
What position are you in?

Answer: If you answered that you are first, then you are absolutely wrong!
If you overtake the second person and you take his place, you are second!

Try not to screw up in the next question.
To answer the second question, don't take as much time as you took for the
first question.

Second Question:
If you overtake the last person, then you are...?

Answer: If you answered that you are second to last, then you are wrong
again. Tell me, how can you overtake the LAST Person?

You're not very good at this! Are you?

Third Question:
Very tricky math! Note: This must be done in your head only.

Do NOT use paper and pencil or a calculator. Try it.

Take 1000 and add 40 to it. Now add another 1000. Now add 30. Add another
1000. Now add 20. Now add another 1000. Now add 10. What is the total?

Scroll down for answer.

Did you get 5000?

The correct answer is actually 4100.

Don't believe it? Check with your calculator! Today is definitely not your
day. Maybe you will get the last question right?

Fourth Question:

Mary's father has five daughters: 1. Nana, 2. Nene, 3. Nini, 4. Nono.
What is the name of the fifth daughter?

Answer: Nunu?

NO! Of course not.

Her name is Mary. Read the question again

Okay, now the bonus round:
There is a mute person who wants to buy a toothbrush. By imitating the
action of brushing one's teeth he successfully expresses himself to the
shopkeeper and the purchase is done.

Now if there is a blind man who wishes to buy a pair of sunglasses, how
should he express himself?

He just has to open his mouth and ask, so simple.

KEEP THIS GOING TO FRUSTRATE THE SMART PEOPLE IN YOUR LIFE!


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I got 3 right!

The Mary thing made me feel stupid when I got it wrong


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

well i admit i got every one wrong.....how thick am i :?: :? :wink:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

I always 'slow down' when doing these. They're quite tricky.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

I hate them all!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

Terri, I failed miserably too..lol

Can someone explain the 5000/4100 thingy?
I dont get whats going wrong when Im counting.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2004)

40+30+20+10=100
1000+1000+1000+1000=4000

so all in all you got 4100


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Rev.  You da winner so far. 

It was great to see that I am not alone in missing every one!

Cheers to those that played. 28 looked, 5 wrote down there wins and loses. hmmmm... :wink:

terri*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

terri* said:


> Way to go Rev.  You da winner so far.
> 
> It was great to see that I am not alone in missing every one!
> 
> ...


I've done a lot of these 'tests'.

They're so silly


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i got the first one right.. thats it. the math one was pretty embarassing hehee.


----------



## maria (Oct 28, 2004)

I got right only Mary and bonus, damn. Those kind of questions do make one feel like a two year old dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

I only got one right, but in all fairness, I actually followed the instructions (unlike revelation...) and read them as fast as I could and answered them as fast as I could. That's what happens when you follow the rules!


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I took my sweet time until I knew the answer for sure. Therefore, I got all of them right. Sue me.


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

oops! :roll:


----------

